# [lokasz] Guitar version of Chopin (YT)



## lokasz (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everybody!

i'm lokasz, it's my new video of polonaise op. 53 in a flat major. 

http://youtu.be/9I_8ppO8q_A

What do you think about it?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good work there


----------

